# Vintage Bike/Trike Tire Mounting Machine



## ridingtoy (Jul 1, 2010)

http://denver.craigslist.org/tag/1814174063.html

One of those machines that tightens the wire running through the tire material core to hold it tight to the wheel rim. Not sure how good of a price this is, but do know it's out of my budget range at the moment. Actually looks fairly simple to make and I have access to industrial parts catalogs at work to locate similar components which make up this machine. Checking the price of these parts, I believe a similar machine could be built for well under $500. Just what i always wanted - another project to tackle! 

Dave


----------



## OldRider (Jul 1, 2010)

I love old tools like that, that looks pretty nifty!


----------



## chriscokid (Jul 1, 2010)

dude that's cool someone's going to jump on it


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 2, 2010)

If someone here ends up with it, I can certainly give you some business!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's a youtube video of a similar machine in action: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0cLK8DWocg

The main difference between them is that the one in the vid has a separate clamp to hold the rubber tire ends spaced apart while the wire is tightened. The one on CL has the spacer clamp built into the machine.

Dave


----------



## walter branche (Jul 6, 2010)

there are many ways too pull the wire ,, a bumper jack works ..a piece of fine thread ..all thread steel ,,..i have 4 or 5 different machines to mount the solid or cab tiring ,, the whole trick, is the clamp that holds the tire wire,,, ,, there must be a system to lock down the wire in order to silver solder the joint ,,..the clamps shown ,are made to get the tire tight and then rotate the wheel 180 degrees in order to form a loop,, that is not the way to mount a highwheel tire if you are a serious rider ,,.. wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------

